

Coursera Data Science Certificate - skadamat
https://www.coursera.org/specialization/jhudatascience/1?utm_medium=listingPage

======
pella
:)

Open source lecture material

"These are the course materials for the Johns Hopkins Data Science
Specialization on Coursera"

[https://github.com/DataScienceSpecialization/courses](https://github.com/DataScienceSpecialization/courses)

------
pkinsky
Interesting, but I'm not sure about investing $150 for the first round of
three classes.

~~~
jtleek
Jeff here - one of the creators of the classes. The great thing we like about
this is that you can take the classes for free if you want. You only have to
pay if you want the specialization. More info here:

[http://jhudatascience.org/](http://jhudatascience.org/)

~~~
sten
Jeff, I'm signed up for the entire set at the moment. It's just a matter of
deciding if I want to pay for it and focus on it or take other classes (MIT is
doing a data course as well this spring over with edx). If I can get my
employer to pay that'd be better, not because it's expensive but because I
perceive that it would be better material to add to my resume if I can say it
was work sponsored.

I'd like to know your thoughts on the value of the final capstone project
respective to career development?

